# Surf Rod, Reel and Line Setup



## ZJGMoparman (Jul 15, 2010)

Alright, I have been doing a lot of reading lately trying to take in as much information as possible about my next Surf Rod and Reel setup. While I was in college, I always used low-end equipment. It got the job done on the smaller stuff, but would never handle anything big. Now I am looking to upgrade my equipment since I will be fishing more often. I bought a Penn Battle 6000 a while back and put it on a Basspro 10ft Power Stick. This setup seemed to work great. I liked the casting distance, weight balance and all around feel. This reel had 20lb. Suffix 832 braid with a 30 lb. mono shock leader. It handle a 4 foot sting ray this past week with a 45 minute fight. Now I am looking to get a new rod and reel, but am unsure where to go. I do not know a lot about Surf rods. I would like to get a 12ft rod to be used in the surf. I like the Powerstick, but I don't believe it is offered in 12ft. I love the Penn Battle reels, so I am planning to match it with a Battle7000. Can some more experienced anglers recommend a good 12ft rod to go with this reel in the $80-120 range? Also, I will probably go with a 30lb. braid on this reel. This rod will need to be able to handle some larger Reds, sting rays and the occasional sharks. 

Any feedback you can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bsa0720 (Jul 7, 2011)

I would look into the bps ocean master rods. I think they are around 150. Or check out the tica. I would also put the battle 6000 on the 12fter and get somthing smaller for your 10 fter.


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, dont go bigger reel. I have a Sargus 8000 on a 12ft pole and the reel is to much. I might try to sell it and go down to a 6000 Series just to have less weight. I found that a larger spinning reel is better off of piers on a stiffer rod. Anything i am trying to heave 10oz total needs to be easier to move around.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. I agree with bsa. They are both good rods.


----------



## ZJGMoparman (Jul 15, 2010)

How would they compare to my current power stick?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

bsa0720 said:


> I would look into the bps ocean master rods. I think they are around 150. Or check out the tica. I would also put the battle 6000 on the 12fter and get somthing smaller for your 10 fter.


I agree buy a 5000 for the shorter one and use the 6000 on the bigger one


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Look at the Penn Prevail or Penn Torque. They are both offered in 12 foot lengths and would be right in your price range. I believe anything Penn makes is High quality. http://www.pennreels.com/products/rods/surf-rods


----------



## ZJGMoparman (Jul 15, 2010)

I was actually wrong earlier. I see they do offer the Power Stick in a 12ft option. How does this rod compare to the Ocean Master? I know it's cheaper and my 10ft is a Power Stick, but I have not used it long enough to really test it well yet.

Also, what brand of line is best for shock leaders? I have always used 30lb. Stren Mono, but I am sure there are better lines out there. Possibly a Florocarbon? WHat brand, what size? I have heard 10 lbs per ounce of casting weight.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Stick with mono for shock leader. Use the flouro for rigs. I personally am not picky what brand I use for shock leader. I find myself using the el cheapo zebco mono from wally for shock leader and seems to work fine. General opinion on here seems to be that berkely trilene and suffix are some of the better mono. And your right about shock leader strength recommendations.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Ande clear mono in 40#, 50# and 60# for shock leader works for me. I get 80# and larger from the fish store.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Power-Plus-Rods-Spinning-Rods/product/30663/

Believe it or not, for 4 years now i have been using two of these cheap Offshore Angler Power Plus 12' rod from Bass Pro. Model 1046. For $29.99 they have done EVERYTHING I've asked them to do. Paired up with Penn Battle 8000's filled with 17# mono, I can cast 6 + bait a country mile.
Just this year I used those setups at Jennettes pier and muscled in several 3-4 foot rays with no problem.


----------



## Paul8 (Dec 7, 2011)

I, too, have a Penn Battle 8000 and I think it's great. Mine is on a Tsunami 12 Med/Heavy and for 6oz and 8oz plus bait it has been great. Problem is it is kind of heavy and I would go with a Tica the next time. The 8000 Battle seems right as I use mono. Going with a smaller reel is ok using braid, but when fighting a shark or ray I like the bigger handle and longer crank. I have a couple of smaller reels but I really like the Battle 8000.

Paul8


----------

